# spec-v supercharger?



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

does anyone know if there is a supercharger on the market for the spec-v?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ummm...
Well it doesn't depend on the Spec-R. It depends on the engine you have in the bay and the amount of room in it. Se-r is SR20.
Yeah I'm sure there are some turbochargers for it lol!


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

my buddy for some reason wants to go with a supercharger rather than a turbo less work i guess


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *Ummm...
> Well it doesn't depend on the Spec-R. It depends on the engine you have in the bay and the amount of room in it. Se-r is SR20.
> Yeah I'm sure there are some turbochargers for it lol! *


that was the dumbest most confusing thing I've ever read. Don't ever post again until you learn 
1)grammar
2)what the hell you're talking about.


no superchargers on the market, and if your friend thinks a supercharger is easier he doesn't know anything about forced induction. Don't be afraid to tell him I said so, as well.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

area 51 fab came out with superchargerkit they did on there car check it out there are kits available for both. built with borg and warner no comments from chimmike gxe 

u dont even have the same motor and by the way what are your ets ha ha

i have done superchargers and turbo chargers on cars i know what the hell i am talking about jmbernard friend jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jmbernard73 said:


> *area 51 fab came out with superchargerkit they did on there car check it out there are kits available for both. built with borg and warner no comments from chimmike gxe
> 
> u dont even have the same motor and by the way what are your ets ha ha
> 
> i have done superchargers and turbo chargers on cars i know what the hell i am talking about jmbernard friend jason *



Area 51 no longer exists. They made a supercharged spec V but the kit is NOT available. they never made it available and claimed that it was too unreliable on the spec V. "built with borg and warner" You mean BORG WARNER which is a transmission company. Whoever you are, your facts are wrong and OLD.


----------



## Raverjames21 (May 1, 2003)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.....thats funny. Area 51 never did anything. It was a project but they bailed out. If done properly a SC is just as hard as a TC. Oh and I put my money on chimmike's ET's. You obviously have know idea what he has in his engine.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

There never was a functioning supercharger kit for the QR25... Area 51 put up a fake dyno chart in the magazines... Just look at the RPM it pulls to... it's WAY past the stock rev limiter. And people can say they put a stand alone.. but the fact is.. that motor will NEVER turn more than about 6900rpm safely. The piston speed gets too high after that.. and the rings will begin to lose their seal in the bores. Failure is shortly thereafter.
Travis


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and here's some proof to back what I'm saying.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45805&highlight=spec+v+supercharger


now essentially it was a marketing scam by area 51. they got their name all over the place. But sucks to be area 51, as it no longer exists.

JMbernard, whoever your friend is, I don't care how much he knows about turbo........he doesn't know anything about the QR. Thankfully Travis chimed in. Travis is currently the QR25DE KING.


----------

